# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Primeiro salgado - "Atsu i Sangoshou"

## RicardoLuis

Pois é, parece que o projecto está na iminência de começar...
Depois de passar (levemente) pelos plantados, e dos conchículas do Tanganyika, o meu irmão lá me "infectou" com os salgados.

Já li e pesquisei muito, já chateei o meu irmão até dizer chega, agora é a minha vez de começar...

Actualmente o aquário ainda está ocupado por Lamprologus Multifasciatus, dos quais vou manter 1 casal e as crias num aquário menor, vendendo o resto...mas vamos ao que interessa:

Material que já disponho/prestes a adquirir:

- Aquário: 90x40x40 ( 144 litros brutos ) - sem sump

- Iluminação: Lifetech 2x55W (1 de 10000K e outra branca/actínica)

- Escumador: penso que seja um Miniflotor ( adquirido ao membro Adérito Pereira )

- Circulação: 2 Wave Marea 2400l/h cada ( adquiridas ao membro Nuno M V Costa )

- Aquecimento: 1 Jagger 300W (se alguém tiver algum de 200W que queira trocar comigo, agradeço  :Coradoeolhos:   )

- (penso que não me esqueci de mais nada)


Outros:

- 5 Kg de rocha morta (adquiridos ao membro Tiago Sousa )

- 1 eremita patas vermelhas (actualmente está no nano do meu irmão  :Whistle:  )

Imagem 3D do aquário vazio  :Coradoeolhos:  :



Imagem do aqua "actualmente" (já foi há algum tempo) :



Entretanto a ver se faço um layout meio tosco para mostrar o que quero fazer +/- ...

E depois destas coisas boas todas, as partes "más"... as dúvidas:

- O que acham das características que apresentei no início?

- Onde posso arranjar "egg crate" (é assim q se escreve, não é?) para fazer uma estrutura por baixo das rochas?

- Quantos kgs de rocha viva devo de comprar?

- 2 cardinais + 1 blue tang ou 2 ocellaris (ou clarkiis) + 1 blue tang -> o que acham?

- Têem alguma recomendação / conselho a dar?

Abraços e desde já o meu obrigado por perderem tempo a ler este testamento :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Ricardo Luís, :Olá:  

Bem vindo ao Fórum,

Ora então cá vai a minha opinião para algumas das tuas questões.




> O que acham das características que apresentei no início?


A iluminação é suficiente para a maioria dos corais moles e alguns duros (poucos).
A circulação está boa, tens cerca de 30X os litros brutos do aquário, acho suficiente.
Um termóstato de 150W chegava (ou 2 de 75W para não fritar os peixes caso um deles cole :EEK!:  ).
Mais 30Kg de Rocha viva, Juntamente com esses 5kg de rocha morta que já tens.

Na foto, do lado direito, dá para ver uma peça verde que costuma pertencer a um filtro externo. Vais usa-lo?

Força nisso :SbOk5:  , vais ver que vai ficar um belo reef  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Paes

> - O que acham das características que apresentei no início?


Tal como disse o Paulo, é melhor optares ou por 2 resistências mais fracas ou por uma de 150 W. Como não tens sump a opção de 2 resistências fica mais inestética.




> - Onde posso arranjar "egg crate" (é assim q se escreve, não é?) para fazer uma estrutura por baixo das rochas?


Tens aqui um link que descobri usando a função procurar com palavras chave "egg crate"

onde comprar ( egg crate ) 




> - Quantos kgs de rocha viva devo de comprar?


Ao preço que se consegue comprar rocha viva a particulares hoje em dia, não vale quase a pena investir em rocha morta a não ser para grandes aquários, por isso compra mais uns 20 kg de rocha viva.
Quando começares a comprar corais vais reparar que muitos deles vêm com rocha agarrada e não convém colocares muita rocha viva pois depois pode faltar-te espaço e irás necessitar de mais bombas.





> - 2 cardinais + 1 blue tang ou 2 ocellaris (ou clarkiis) + 1 blue tang -> o que acham?


Esquece o blue tang, cresce mto rápidamente e num aquário de 144 litros brutos  :Prabaixo:  
Os cardinais e os ocelaris eram uma boa escolha.




> - Têem alguma recomendação / conselho a dar?


Lê muito e vai com muita calma.

----------


## RicardoLuis

Antes de mais nada, obrigado Paulo e António :SbOk3:  

Agora vou tentar ir por partes:

 - Paulo, 
Quanto à peça verde, é sim, um Eheim 2211 que em principio irá para um plantado de 180 litros que temos no hall cá de casa, penso que n será necessário utilizá-lo no salgado, será? :Admirado:  

 - Paulo e António,
Em relação ao termostáto, tenho consciencia de que é demais para o aquário em questão, daí ter perguntado se alguém tem algum (sendo assim, de 150W) para trocar comigo...

 - António,
Em relação ao egg crate, sinto-me um pouco  :Coradoeolhos:  pois já sou utilizador de foruns há algum tempo, e deu-me uma branca em relação à "Pesquisa"...

No que toca à rocha viva, penso que irei iniciar com 10kg adicionando aos 5kg de rocha morta que já possuo...para tentar ir ao encontro da montagem que idealizei, e que mais tarde tentarei reproduzir em 3D para que vocês possam dar a vossa opinião. :SbOk3:  

Chega a parte do blue tang...vou-vos explicar o porquê e qual é a minha ideia... Penso adquirir um (daqui a muito muito tempo, pois sei que tenho que esperar antes de colocar peixes) ainda muito novo, pois a nossa ideia (minha e do meu irmão) é futuramente fazermos um único reef na sala, e aí o blue tang já terá espaço suficiente, ainda em fase de crescimento. A escolha deste peixe também tem um propósito para além da sua utilidade num aquário, e esse propósito é tentar passar o gosto pela aquariofilia, mais especificamente dos salgados, à minha namorada, que tem uma paixão por este peixe...até porque já está combinado que ela vai ajudar na montagem (para ela saber que o aquário não é só para ver e para dar comida aos peixes) :Whistle:  

Abraço e obrigado

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Ricardo,

Apenas duas notas, em complemento das anteriores:

- Quanto ao egg-crate, encontras em lx, na Av. 5 de Outubro, junto a Entrecampos (no segmento da Av. após passar a Av das Forças Armadas) - já não vou lá há alguns anos... mas dantes tinham


- Quanto ao Blue tang (se te referes ao Paracanthurus hepatus, uma vez que, por vezes, também usam "blue tang"/"Atlantic blue tang" para o Acanthurus coeruleus, que fica consideravelmente mais pequeno), por um lado, atenção que ele cresce muito depressa; por outro, não é um bom princípio comprar peixes para aquários futuros, porque o futuro...a Deus pertence. E se os planos se alterarem por alguma razão, quem sofre é o peixe. 
Compreendo o propósito, mas penso que isto devia ser levado em consideração

----------


## RicardoLuis

João, obrigado pela informação quanto ao egg crate... em principio vou tentar lá ir para a semana que vem...

Quanto ao blue tang, estava mesmo a falar do Paracanthurus hepatus (raios parta o "À procura de Nemo")... mas em relação a isso terei que falar com ela e explicar-lhe a situação e todas as condicionantes...

Quanto ao esquema do aquário, era +/- este layout que eu gostava de realizar, o que acham? (não liguem à base do aquário, ainda não atinei com superficies curvas e oblíquas no SketchUp  :Coradoeolhos:  

Legenda:

Vermelho - Rocha e corais
Verde - Escumador
Laranja - Bombas de circulação
Azul - Termostáto





Até agora a única dúvida que tenho é:

Acham que a bomba do lado direito deve ser colocada mais abaixo?

----------


## João M Monteiro

A disposição está boa e a bomba pode/deve ser colocada à superfície
Não conheço o escumador. Que diâmetro tem, aprox. ? Digo isto porque, depois de encaixado, não será assim tão fácil fazer essa parede de rocha à frente do mesmo.

----------


## RicardoLuis

Eh eh eh, obrigado pela resposta relâmpago, João  :SbOk3:  

O escumador em questão é este:
http://www.aqua-medic.de/seawater/en/9/miniflotor/


e já agora, tenho lá pra casa um filtro interno o mini ou micro elite, que usei no meu micro plantado com red cherries... o que me dizem de colocá-lo atrás da rocha para acticar alguma circulação nessa zona?

e quanto ao meu actual filtro exterior, não é necessário, pois não? posso dispensá-lo para o plantado que temos em casa?


(desculpem esta fase inicial chata com tanta pergunta, mas penso que todos passamos pelo mesmo  :yb665:  ...)

----------


## João M Monteiro

Sabia qual era o escumador... confundi com outro tópico e não fui ver ao post inicial... Esse cabe, mas é um pouco fraco para a litragem. Resolve a coisa se não abusares em peixes.

Usar o micro filtro para circulação pode ajudar um pouco se colocado em baixo, junto ao fundo, para impedir a acumulação de detritos (qual a litragem/h ?); o filtro exterior poderia ser útil (como não tens sump) para colocar carvão activado e/ou resinas anti-fosfatos

----------


## RicardoLuis

Quanto aos peixes, entre 3 e 5 indivíduos, achas que é abusar muito?

Não me recordo da litragem por hora desse micro filtro, mas se entretanto continuar a usar o filtro externo que tenho actualmente, uso a saída do filtro para fazer o papel do pequeno, o que achas?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Depende dos 3 ou 5 peixes...Se já tens o escumador, diria que dá para  arranque e que depois logo vês como evolui. Se ainda fosses comprar é que repensava a coisa

Quanto à segunda questão, acho que funciona

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Atenção a um pormenor ... na realidade dois ....

O escumador vais ter que o tirar para limpar a pedra difusora e para a substituíres. Cuidado com o layout para que quando o tires não desmorone tudo ou por outro lado chegares à conclusão que não o consegues tirar.

Em segundo, deixa lá o ermita em paz até completares o ciclo. Uma coisa que aprendi é que quanto melhor fôr feito o ciclo, mais estabilidade tens no aquário no futuro. 
Eu coloquei o meu primeiro peixe ao fim de 6 meses e garanto-te que não é fácil gerir emoções em casa ...

Com essa iluminação consegui manter durante um ano corais moles, alguns LPS e uma Aequituberculata (SPS)

À parte disso, boa sorte. 

Abraços,

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Ricardo, :Olá:  




> Quanto à peça verde, é sim, um Eheim 2211 que em principio irá para um plantado de 180 litros que temos no hall cá de casa, penso que n será necessário utilizá-lo no salgado, será?


Eu só usaria para colocar carvão activado ou resinas anti-fosfatos, mesmo assim não sei :Admirado:   não sou muito a favor de filtros externos em água salgada.




> Em relação ao termóstato, tenho consciência de que é demais para o aquário em questão, daí ter perguntado se alguém tem algum (sendo assim, de 150W) para trocar comigo...


Eu por acaso também estou com o mesmo problema, tenho um de 300w (ando a abusar da sorte  :yb663:  )




> No que toca à rocha viva, penso que irei iniciar com 10kg adicionando aos 5kg de rocha morta que já possuo...


Acho 10kg de rocha viva muito curto  :Prabaixo:  , não te esqueças que é ela que te vai filtrar a água.

----------


## RicardoLuis

> Depende dos 3 ou 5 peixes...Se já tens o escumador, diria que dá para  arranque e que depois logo vês como evolui. Se ainda fosses comprar é que repensava a coisa
> 
> Quanto à segunda questão, acho que funciona


João, quanto aos peixes, não quero pôr a carroça à frente dos bois...vamos ver quando lá chegarmos... :yb665:  




> Boas,
> 
> O escumador vais ter que o tirar para limpar a pedra difusora e para a substituíres. Cuidado com o layout para que quando o tires não desmorone tudo ou por outro lado chegares à conclusão que não o consegues tirar.


Tens muita razão naquilo que dizes... já ando a maquinar uma maneira de manter a situação do escumador atrás da rocha sem que haja problema na manutenção do material...mais tarde vou tentar explicar graficamente...




> Em segundo, deixa lá o ermita em paz até completares o ciclo. Uma coisa que aprendi é que quanto melhor fôr feito o ciclo, mais estabilidade tens no aquário no futuro.


Não te preocupes com o ermita, ele vai ficar durante algum tempo no aquário do meu irmão...felizmente em relação a ciclos, já passei por alguns, mas todos de água doce...


Paulo Vasconcelos,

Por acaso o meu irmão partilha da mesma opinião em relação aos filtros externos... o plantado de 180 litros é que fica a ganhar... dois externos, um EHEIM 2211 e um Fluval 403 :SbSourire:  

Quanto aos 10 Kg de rocha viva... vamos ver a nível de espaço... como fica e como vou construindo com o tempo.


Mais uma vez, obrigado a todos!

Abraço

----------


## RicardoLuis

Uma pequena actualização:

As duas Wave Marea 2400 já cá cantam (obrigado Nuno)

agora n vejo a hora de ter o aquário desocupado pra ir projectando as coisas...  :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Força nisso Ricardo :Pracima:  , estou curioso de ver como vai ficar o produto final

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Tu tás a desmontar um Tanganyika e eu tou a montar um  :Smile: 

Se ainda não tiveres nenhum comprador para ficar com os multies, eu fico com eles - ficam à vontade porque o aquário tem 840 litros e só vai ter peixes pequenos. 

Tenho é o problema da recolha, porque só os posso levantar em Lisboa no dia 26.

Boa sorte com a montagem.

----------


## RicardoLuis

Alfredo, gostei de saber das condições que tens para os meus pequeninos... teremos é que ver como tos irei entregar, visto que dia 26 é uma terça-feira... teremos que ver como poderá ser com as horas, ok?

Entretanto mandei-te uma PM.

Obrigado e um abraço

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Olá Ricardo Luis,

Vamos lá mudar esse aquário para salgado!

Agua natural e kalk desde o 1 dia.

Força  :Pracima:

----------


## RicardoLuis

> Olá Ricardo Luis,
> 
> Vamos lá mudar esse aquário para salgado!
> 
> Agua natural e kalk desde o 1 dia.
> 
> Força


Tá quase, Adérito... tá quase. :SbOk3:  



Já agora, quanto ao substrato, vou adquirir cerca de 20 kilos de aragonite, já com um ano de aquário... o que acham? Normal...ou boa coisa?

Pelo que tenho lido aqui no fórum, parece-me uma óptima ideia  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ora bem... depois de alguns "problemazitos" vou continuar com o inicio da minha aventura nos salgados.

Ponto da situação:

Baptizado - Atsu i Reef - "Atsu i" em japonês significa "quente" e visto que será um aquário ed recife tropical, o nome até é indicado... só não sei como se escreve/diz recife em japonês, mas não vou desistir... eh eh eh

Agora as partes práticas:

tenho alguns kilinhos de rocha morta a maturar num aquário, juntamente com alguns nassários, uns burriés e alguns Palaemon Serratus (são estes os camarões da nossa costa, não são?)

daqui a pouco vou buscar uns 10 a 15 kilos de areão... para começar com as montagens... mais tarde continuarei com o "diário de bordo" do Atsu i.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas,  :Olá:  

recife em japones pode ser:

ri-fu, ganshou, anshou, koumyaku ou sasu

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Tava a olhar pro teu aquário quando tinha multies. Como é que aquilo estava tão lisinho? Eles no meu fazem montes de areia com quase 20cms de altura.

Se mantivesses o layout que tinhas nos multies, ficavas com o salgado mais original do forum  :Smile: 

Não há conchículas de água salgada?

----------


## RicardoLuis

> Boas,
> 
> recife em japones pode ser:
> 
> ri-fu, ganshou, anshou, koumyaku ou sasu


Hmmmm 

Obrigado Paulo  :Smile:  
Agora vou só pesquisar em que sentido cada um desses nomes se insere para poder dar o nome final ao meu projecto.








> Tava a olhar pro teu aquário quando tinha multies. Como é que aquilo estava tão lisinho? Eles no meu fazem montes de areia com quase 20cms de altura.
> 
> Se mantivesses o layout que tinhas nos multies, ficavas com o salgado mais original do forum 
> 
> Não há conchículas de água salgada?



Eh eh eh... vou ver se pesquiso isso dos conchículas de água salgada... ou então hipnotizo os meus multies para eles se convencerem que são da costa hawaiiana  :Coradoeolhos:  

Quanto ao layout... manter o dos multies é capaz de ser um pouco difícil... porque acabo por ficar com pouca rocha... não achas? mas posso-me basear no layout deles, isso é verdade... vamos lá ver o que consigo "inventar"...

Ah! e a foto que viste do aquário, foi no início... antes parecia uma autêntica planície, mas passado pouco tempo estava mais similar à Cordilheira dos Andes. é o comportamento normal dos multies.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já agora estava a brincar com a ideia de manter o layout... tou a imaginar que as conchas iam funcionar como depósitos de detritos.

----------


## RicardoLuis

> Já agora estava a brincar com a ideia de manter o layout... tou a imaginar que as conchas iam funcionar como depósitos de detritos.



ah... eu n tava a falar das conchas... tava a falar do layout das pedras mesmo  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## RicardoLuis

O nome já é definitivo (não sei se a ordem gramatical está correcta ou não, mas o que interessa é a intenção)

Atsu i - Quente

Sangoshou - Recife de coral


e o Atsu i já está montado (este fim de semana foi trabalhoso... desmontar um plantado na 6ª feira, desmontar os conchículas aqui do quarto e montar no ex plantado, e montar as coisas do salgado)...

Ao início parecia que o escumador não queria trabalhar, mas entretanto já começou a espumar-se todo.

Tive azar com uma das Marea, parece que fez greve... mas em principio será trocada.

Ainda não fiz teste nenhum (em principio lá para o final do dia), mas uma coisa que achei estranho foi o seguinte: ontem após a colocação da água (natural) no aquário, a densidade era de 1,026... hoje de manhã o ponteiro mostrava a densidade de 1,016 e actualmente anda a oscilar entre 1,014 e 1,022  :Admirado:  

Já me disseram para não ligar muito aos valores agora de início para não me assustar... o que vocês acham?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ricardo,

Acho que o problema é o densímetro. Ideal seria arranjares um refractómetro.
Se não for possível, pelo menos um densímetro dos que flutuam

----------


## RicardoLuis

hmmmm e é fácil de encontrar? o refractómero e/ou o densímetro flutuante?

e os preços oscilam em que valores? :Admirado: 

edit_1:

Já agora João, depois da conversa que tivémos sobre os peixes... o que axas do _Gobiodon okinawae_? reparei que é um peixe pequeno e calmo...



edit_2:

Ora bem... vamos lá começar com as perguntas chatas...

Deram-me algumas macroalgas (obrigado João  :SbOk:  ), e visto ter o compartimento onde está o escumador e o termostato, e visto que o aquário foi montado no domingo, quando é que as posso colocar lá?


E tenho aqui os resultados dos primeiros testes que fiz (espero n me ter enganado a realizar nenhum) à água inicial:

Ph - 8

KH - 150 mg/L

NO3 - 10 mg/L

PO4 - 0,5 mg/L

CA2+ - 420 mg/L

o q acham?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

É sempre porreiro a montagem do nosso reef. Queremos mesmo é fotos.

O que acham dos testes? desperdício de dinheiro nesta fase ....  :Coradoeolhos:  

No inicio está tudo demasiado instável para que esses valores possam ser representativos de alguma coisa.

Atenta só na densidade, começa a pingar kalk na resposição de água evaporada desde o primeiro dia que vai ajudar a precipitar os fosfatos e a estabilizar o pH.

Abraços e boa sorte com isso ...

R(\/)G

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ricardo,

O G. okinawae é um peixe muito engraçado, sem dúvida. Há relatos (vários) que incomoda as acroporas onde procura protecção, petiscando aqui e ali. Julgo que sem dramas de maior, mas fica o alerta


Quanto às algas, diria que assim que a amónia e nitritos estiverem controlados, podes colocar. Provavelmente será questão de 2 semanas

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ora bem... tenho andado a "anotar" todas as vossas opiniões e conselhos, vou tentar não fazer nenhum erro, mas se fizer, que ao menos aprenda com ele... :Coradoeolhos:  

E a pedido de várias famílias, aqui está a primeira foto do _Atsu i Sangoshou_... não se esqueçam que é apenas para mostrar a base do meu layout, não tem corais nenhuns, e infelizmente também não tem rocha viva (mas com o tempo chego lá):



E já agora aproveito para vos colocar uma questão: uma das rochas (volto a lembrar que é tudo rocha morta) tem 3 manchinhas rosadas, como ilustra a proxima foto... o que será? (espero que dê para notar)

----------


## RicardoLuis

Entretanto hoje, durante a 1ª TPA, pus-me a "brincar" com a parte direita do layout... e saiu +/- isto:



o q acham? :Coradoeolhos: 

fiz uma "gruta um pouco maior... e para isso aproveitei uma rocha meio plana, que poderá servir no futuro para colocar uns corais...por cima, claro!!! eh eh eh

----------


## RicardoLuis

Acabei de "fazer" o sistema de reposição de água com Kalk... está neste momento a deitar cerca de 2 a 3 gotas por minuto... serão muitas ou poucas gotas?  :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

boas,  :Olá:  

Acho poucas, aponta aí para 1 gota por segundo.

----------


## RicardoLuis

> boas,  
> 
> Acho poucas, aponta aí para 1 gota por segundo.



Obrigado Paulo... mas assim os 5 litros vão ao ar num instante, não?  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao faz mal , eu tenho a minha reposiçao a cair em fio para a sump + - 1L em cada 10 minutos  e nunca tive qualquer problema

----------


## RicardoLuis

Paulo, coloquei a cair 1 gota a cada 4 segundos... mas ainda tenho que calcular as coisas, pois evapora cerca de 10 litros por semana... tenho que ver a quantidade de gotas por minuto que teem que ser...

César... eu não tenho sump... :Coradoeolhos:  ... tenho que ver os cálculos para ajustar a reposição ao meu aquário... :yb665:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ora bem... actualizações... seguindo religiosamente a ordem das TPA's, não tenho falhado com nenhuma. Assim como a reposição de água de osmose com kalk.

Além da lifetech 2x55W PC, também coloquei uma T8 de 25W actínica com que inicio e finalizo o foto período.

Já adicionei mais rocha viva (já não falta tudo) e algumas "bichezas": uns nassários, uns patas verdes e brancas, cerites e turbos.

Também já tenho (e espero que não me cruxifiquem por isso, é que às vezes é bastante difícil gerir os impulsos) alguns "moles" lá dentro, nomeadamente 4 actinodiscus, 1 ricordea, 1 mini sarcophyton, 1 pé de xénias brancas, 1 pouco de GSP, todos estes colocados por mim. Na última rv que comprei, vinha também alguns pólipos de palytoas e um micro sarcophtyton (com cerca de meio cm de diâmetro).

Todos eles se apresentam bem visualmente tendo mesmo o micro sarcophyton me presentado com os pólipos esticados no final do dia em que entrou  para o aquário.

Mais logo colocarei uma foto actualizada (tirada ontem) para todos verem e poder também explicar a evolução do layout com a adição de mais rv.

----------


## RicardoLuis

E tal como falei, aqui está a foto do meu Atsu I Sangoshou:



Ora bem... a ideia é colocar mais rocha do lado esquerdo, e do lado direito queria ver se arranjava uma rocha +- grandita para colocar no canto direito e mais umas pequenas para colocar em cima da gruta... ainda não sei... terei que estudar assim que comprar mais rocha viva.

O que acham? :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas Ricardo 
Isso aos poucos vai lá!  :Pracima:  
Para já, só tenho um reparo a fazer, tenta descompactar essas rochas e cria mais espaços entre elas, de certeza que vai ficar muito mais agradável á vista e os teus futuros peixes vão agradecer
 :SbOk:  
Cump.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas Ricardo

Eu acho que isso com o tempo vai melhorar.

Tens muitas rochas pequenas de várias cores mas a alga coralina vai ajudar a esbater esses contrastes entre as cores das rochas.

Concordo que uma rocha grande para o lado direito ajudava a criar diferenças de altura nesse lado que está com um perfil muito uniforme.

Quanto à gruta, o problema é a rocha que faz o "tecto", que faz com que a gruta tenha um aspecto quadrado. O próprio formato e textura dessa rocha choca com o restante layout.

Os teus multies continuam a se reproduzir como coelhos.

----------


## Paulo Coelho

tive a capaça de um buzio grande e por acaso um dia fui cheirar e o que saiu de lá era tão mau que já não foi para dentro , pois a agua não circulava lá dentro , por isso tiras as conchas

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ora bem... Pedro, tens razão nisso, mas queria ver se adquiria mais alguma rocha (+- grandinhas) para poder estabelecer o layout "final"... e aproveito também para te responder, Alfredo. Como já disse, o layout ainda não está finalizado, e a parte que vai receber mais atenção é precisamente a do lado direito. por cima do "telhado" da gruta vai levar algumas pedras para retirar o ar "direitinho que tem agora... isto é um WIP (work in progress)... e é com a vossa ajuda que chegará a bom porto.  :SbOk:  


-----------
OFF TOPIC
Já agora Alfredo, quanto aos multies, sabes como é, eu punha certos e determinados filmes a passar no pc e na tv qnd saía de manhã e só parava quando chegava à noite... digamos que foi um curso intensivo de procriação de ciclídeos. e o filme preferido pelos Multies é sem dúvida o "TANGA(S)nyika gone wild vol.43" ... por isso que estão tão bem ensinados :Coradoeolhos:   espero que os estejas a curtir tanto quando eu.
-----------


Abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## RicardoLuis

Caros amigos, o que me trouxe desta vez aqui foi o seguinte:

1º - começaram a aparecer uns bichinhos brancos BASTANTE pequenos, com cerca de meio milímetro de comprimento a vaguear pelo vidro... alguém tem ideia do que são?

2º - em duas das minhas rochas vivas começaram a aparecer umas manchas cor de laranja que sobressaiem bastante quando tenho só a actínica ligada... alguma ideia sobre isto? segue foto das manchas para melhor visualizarem:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Ricardo, ja penssas-te em fazer a tua propria rocha personalizada, de maneira a que tape a tal parte do aquario que queres cobrir? demora algum tempo isso e verdade, mas e sempre uma boa maneira de simplificar as coisas e daria mais valor ao aquario (falo por mim)

abraço :SbOk:

----------


## RicardoLuis

> Ricardo, ja penssas-te em fazer a tua propria rocha personalizada, de maneira a que tape a tal parte do aquario que queres cobrir? demora algum tempo isso e verdade, mas e sempre uma boa maneira de simplificar as coisas e daria mais valor ao aquario (falo por mim)
> 
> abraço


Nuno, eu vou ter que te espancar... na base da amizade, claro!  :Coradoeolhos:  

Não sabias ter dado essa ideia quando o montei? agora não vou desmontá-lo para ter q fazer as paredes, e depois esperar que essa curasse, para voltar ao início do processo de novo... mas como até agora nem tenho tido problemas nenhuns assim de maior, não vou mexer em equipa que vence (ou tem vencido, claro).

Mas acredita que se o estivesse a montar agora iria mesmo levar a tua ideia em conta mesmo!! :SbOk:   :Palmas:   :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

entao Ricardo :Olá:     como vai esse aquario? tens novidades para o pessoal? 

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Nuno, tenho novidades sim, e aqui vão elas:

No Sábado passado fui buscar a casa do Rui Manuel Gaspar buscar 3 Kg de rv, o que perfez duas rochinhas... uma delas com um brinde... uma Ricordea verde *belíssima*... Rui, sabes que quando montares o próximo cá estarei para ajudar no que for preciso! :SbOk:  

Sei que o layout con tinua compacto demais, mas agora são os pequenos ajustes, e talvez me leve à compra de uma "pedrita" maior para colocar sobre a gruta grande... entretanto vou deixar a "poeira" assentar para preparar, daki a algum tempo, claro, a entrada de alguns habitantes.

E aqui vai a foto tirada hoje:


Critiquem e aconselhem à vontade, que é pra isso que eu criei o tópico e por isso mesmo agradeço toda a ajuda que me têem dado.  :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

:Olá:   Ta a ficar muito porreiro, esta a compor-se :Pracima:   o problema do layout e sempre o maior (um dos) mas isso com calma e tu proprio arranjas maneira de que ele te agrade...aqui o pessoal só da as dicas :SbOk5:  

continua :tutasla:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, td?
Tenho andado a cuscar o teu aqua, acho que o layout esta de tirar o  :Olá:  !!!
Agora o que mudava era as bombas, acho que ficam muito grandes para esse aqua se é que me percebes, preferia ter nesse teu aqua umas 2 ou 3 bombas Nanostream 6045.  :SbSourire2:  

Abrs  :SbSalut:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Filipe, obrigado pela opinião, eu até gosto do layout como está, embora esteja muito compacto... o que será para melhorar mais tarde, claro.

Quanto às bombas, é para se ver mais tarde também  :Coradoeolhos:  

Entretanto aproveito para fazer uma pequena actualização a nível de vivos aqui no aquário:

Invertebrados:

2 Lysmata Seticaudata (ainda falta vir o que está no cubo do meu irmão)
2 Turbo snails sp.
1 Eremita patas vermelhas
qb Eremitas patas verdes
qb Eremitas patas brancas
qb Nassarius
qb LusoTurbos

Corais Moles:

2 Capnella
2 "mini" Sarcophyton
5 Actinodiscus variados
1 Ricordea
5 Ricordeas (diferentes da anterior)
qb Xénias brancas
qb Palythoas
qb Green Star Polips
qb Zuantus

Corais Duros:

1 frag Acropora
2 frags Pocilloporas


Tinha algumas aiptasias, mas desde que introduzi os Seticaudata no Domingo passado, que têem vindo a desaparecer. GO Seticaudata GO!

----------


## Hugo Gonçalves

e fotos ? :P
Va' meche-te um bocadinho quero ver esses frags novos.

Cumps

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

LOL :yb624:   o Senhor Hugo já manda :SbSalut:

----------


## RicardoLuis

eh eh eh 

quanto às fotos, hoje não vai ser... vou sair agora  :yb665:  

Mas é oficial! As aiptasias desapareceram... AH GANDAS SETICAUDATAS!!!

eh eh eh

estão aprovados e aconselho... e se quiserem, poderei alugá-los a quem precisar... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

alugas a hora ou ao dia :yb624:   :yb624:  

abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Helder Oliveira

bom dia Ricardo tenho algumas aiptasias no meu aquario e quero combatelas podes-me dizer onde comprar esses ditos camaroes limpadores.obrigado :yb663:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Nuno, alugo ao dia... eh eh eh 

Agora a sério, comprei-os no Domingo, e posso dizer seguramente que ontem, quarta-feira, já não tinha Aiptasia nenhuma no aquário. Visto não ter ainda peixe nenhum, resolvi não colocar comida nenhuma no aquário durante estes dias (só ontem à noite) para que os camarões ficassem com fome e se virassem para as Aiptasias.

Helder, os meus foram comprados na FIL, no PETSHOW, no stand do Fórum Aquariofilia.net, mas em praticamente todas as lojas encontras Lysmatas Seticaudata à venda. A nível de valores, posso dizer que varia entre os 15 e os 20 euros.

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ora bem... continuando o "diário de bordo" do Atsu I Sangoshou, começo aqui com uma foto geral do meu pequeno mundo subaquático:



Entretanto, como notei que o Actinodiscus vermelho mexeu-se um pouco e deixou um pedaço da sua base noutro ponto, comecei a notar o "nascimento" de um novo Actinodiscus... e resolvi deixar aqui fotos do 1º dia em que se separou, do 3º dia separado da "mãe" e do 5º dia de vida...espero que gostem...



E entretanto os meus dois "meninos" mais novos... vamos lá ver qual dos dois vai ser a menina... eh eh eh 
Infelizmente um deles vinha com uma mordidela pequena na cauda... e entretanto aumentou... será que é o outro ocellaris que anda a morder? e o que poderei fazer para reverter a situação... alguém tem alguma ideia?




Novas actualizações quando assim se justificar... eh eh eh

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

:Olá:  Ricardo, bem estou mesmo a gostar de ver o teu aquario...esta a ficar mesmo muito bom...simples mas com muito boa aparencia :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Obrigado Nuno, o objectivo é mesmo esse... uma composição simples. :Coradoeolhos:  

E já agora adiciono algo que me esqueci... no meio daquele amontoado todo de pedras por cima da "gruta", mesmo por cima da laje, no fim de semana passado reparei em algo... bem escondidos, e ao mesmo tempo à vontade, descobri que andavam a passear por lá... camarões pequeninos, basicamene de 2 medidas: uns com pouco menos de 1 cm e outros com pouco mais de 3mm. Desconfio que os primeiros sejam dum camarão da nossa costa que desovou por lá, e que cerca de 95% dos recém-nascidos foram sugados para o escumador. Já os segundos, desconfio que poderão ser do Seticaudata que veio ovado para o aquário... 

Sim, eu não vou esperar que os pequenotes vinguem e cresçam no aquário, pois sei que é praticamente impossível, mas saber que existem os pequenos camarões, só por si já é engraçado. Uma das justificações que tenho para o desenvolvimento e sobrevivência destes pequenos seres prende-se ao facto de ter as pedras muito compactas naquela parte do aquário, impedindo que alguns predadores os comam. Outra justificação está ligada ao facto da tal pedra que serve de laje por cima da gruta estar cheia de buracos na vertical, fazendo lembrar os favos de mel, onde os pequenos camarões se podem esconder em caso de perigo. Vamos lá ver o que o futuro lhes/me reserva... :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk: 

___

Edit:
Das duas frags de Pocillopora, uma delas noto o seu crescimento, enquanto que a outra anda a perder as zooxantelas (ou lá como se escreve)  Alguém me pode aconselhar o que fazer para que ela as recupere?  :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

:Olá:  Ricardo, olha estou muito interesado em fazer uma "cabana" dessas que tens ai para esconder o meu escumador, termostacto etc...pelo que vejo, tens a parte de baixo toda forada com furos pequenos (para a agua entar certo?) e os furos da parte de cima suponho que seja para a agua sair...se nao estou em erro...se me quizeres esplicar melhor como tens ai o teu compartimento agradecia-te imenso

Abraço

----------


## RicardoLuis

> Ricardo, olha estou muito interesado em fazer uma "cabana" dessas que tens ai para esconder o meu escumador, termostacto etc...pelo que vejo, tens a parte de baixo toda forada com furos pequenos (para a agua entar certo?) e os furos da parte de cima suponho que seja para a agua sair...se nao estou em erro...se me quizeres esplicar melhor como tens ai o teu compartimento agradecia-te imenso
> 
> Abraço


Nuno, esta "coluna molhada" foi feita pelo meu irmão para o cubo dele, e é composta por 4 placas de acrílico, coladas duas a duas com vinil preto entre elas. os furos que vês em baixo, no meu aquário, têem duas funções: para a água entrar para a coluna para o escumador, e para a água sair com a ajuda da pequena bomba que lá tenho dentro... para arejar a parte de trás das rochas.
Os buracos de cima, estão tapados com acrílico, pois serviram no cubo do meu irmão para colocar a saída das bombas, situação que não se verifica no meu aquário. :SbSourire21:  
Espero ter sido esclarecedor. :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

sim foste :Palmas:    mas agora vou perguntar-te uma coisa a ver se é possivel...fazer uma dessas colunas molhadas, mas toda furada para a agua entrar para o escumandor etc...e eu como vou usar um filtro externo para circulaçao, coloco o tubo que leva a agua para o filtro, dentro da coluna, e o que devolve a agua ao aquario fora da coluna, para haver movimento na agua ao passar pela coluna molhada....o que achas? :Admirado:  

acho que fui esclarecedor :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço

----------


## RicardoLuis

Penso que não haverá problema nenhum, mas porque é que tu vais usar um filtro externo?

Porque não arranjas uma ou duas bombas de circulação?

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

porque o aquario e pequeno, e o filtro faz 400lts/h mais a bomba de circulaçao que tenho nele, chega perfeitamente :SbOk:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ora bem... novidades... hmmm...

Hoje (ou ontem, domingo) lá fui buscar água ao Cabo Raso, e acabei por trazer mais dois habitantes para o Atsu I Sangoshou... um deles é o menino que se segue, um Gobiodon Okinawae quase com 3 cms (chegam a perto dos 4cms) e é um espetáculo de personalidade:



O outro inquilino é um Lysmata Amboinensis ainda relativamente "pequeno" e ainda tímido, pois anda sempre lá para o meio das rochas, mas um dia destes lá conseguirei tirar uma foto... não é que não saibam como é um Amboinensis, mas não sabem como é o meu... eh eh eh 

Quanto aos palhaços, já acabaram as mordidelas, e com isto já reparei nos "tremeliques" do que era a víctima das mordidas, e daí depreendo que esse é o macho e o outro a fêmea... vamos ver o que o futuro nos reserva então...

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

boas Ricardo entao tudo bem por ai?

entao esse aquario nao tem novidades para o pessoal?

Abraço

----------


## RicardoLuis

Foto fresquinha (com poucos minutos) após a TPA semanal:



Nuno, pediste novidades, e aqui estão elas:

uma pedra com _parazoanthus gracilis_ adquirida na semana passada  :SbSourire21:  

e uns zoanthus "emprestadados" do meu irmão... (ao menos o aquário fica mais composto até ele desmontar o cubo dele para o levar pró Algarve... e pode ser que ele se esqueça deles aqui no meu... yeah, right!)

Por enquanto, adições ao sistema, irão ficar em stand-by... pois vou realizar um projecto pessoal no inicio do próximo mês... e tenho que poupar... depois "posto" uma foto aqui... tem "algo" ligado a peixes também... mais precisamente uma Koi   :SbSourire2:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ora bem... a tal Koi já está... tatuada... eh eh eh 

E como já não colocava aqui nada há algum tempo... preparem-se...

Com isto, começo com a última foto geral tirada, um pouco escura, é verdade, mas também estou a dar os primeiros passos na fotografia "mais a sério" com a 400D que adquiri no início desta semana:



E de seguida, o setup actual do Atsu I Sangoshou:

Data de montagem:
20/08/2007

Aquario:
90 x 40 x 40 - 144Lt

Iluminação:
4x39W T5 14.000K (ligada das 20:30 às 2:20)
1x25W T8 Actínica(ligada das 19:30 às 5h)
Moonlight 4 leds (ligada das 16:30 às 19:40 e das 4:50 às 7h)

Movimentação/bombas:
2xWave Marea 2400 l/h
+ 1 Powerhead 700 l/h

Escumador:
Aquamedic Minifloater

Substracto Tipo/Quantidade:
+- 6 cms areão com 1 a 2mm de diâmetro

Rocha viva (Kg):
10 kg de Rocha Viva
+ 7 kg Rocha Morta (entretanto já colonizada)

Aquecimento:
1 termostato de 200W

Peixes:
4 Amphirion Ocellaris (o 5º, o mau da fita, está de castigo no cubo do meu irmão)

Corais:
Actinodiscus Vários
Rodachtis Verde, Beje com pontas verdes
Zoanthus Vários
Green Star Polips
Sarcophyton
Sarcophyton "tapete" de pontas verdes
Xénias ?brancas?
Parazoanthus Gracilis
Montipora Australiencis
Montipora sp. Laranja e Verde
Acanthastrea lordhowensis Verde
Seriatopora histrix
Pocillopora Damicornis Castanha, Laranja
Acropora Millepora Verde
Acropora Prostata (penso que roxa)
Acropora sp. (ainda estou para ver se a identifico)
Caulastrea Furcata centro Verde e borda Castanha

Invertebrados:
1 Lysmata Amboinensis
2 Lysmata Seticaudata
1 Lysmata Debelius
3 Ermitas Patas Vermelhas
5 Ermitas Patas Brancas
5 Ermitas PatasVerdes
6 Turbo snails
4 Cerithes
Alguns Lusoturbos
Alguns Nassarios

Outros:
Vários Ophiuros, Lapas, Bristle Worms, etc.

Macroalgas:
"Esparguette" verde  :Coradoeolhos:  

Manutenção:
Trocas de 20 lts semanais com água natural, reposição com Osmose Inversa + Kalk

E penso que seja tudo...

Agora... quanto a upgrades/adições futuras:

Outro escumador mais potente (já o tenho embora ainda irá passar por testes, visto que é um escumador usado e que, segundo o meu irmão, embora seja hang-on, tem problemas em vedar em alguns pontos.)
Introdução de 1 Amboniensis e 1 Debelius (este último terá que ser muito bem ponderado)
Introdução de um Ctenochaetus Strigosus
Começar a pensar numa sump
Começar a pensar num refúgio

Já a seguir vou colocar algumas das fotos que tirei durante as minha experiências com a máquina... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## RicardoLuis

E aqui estão algumas fotos do aquário actualmente... espero que gostem... eu sei que eu gosto  :SbSourire2:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Parece que as fotos passaram despercebidas, mas de qualquer maneira aqui fica a última foto... de um dos espirógrafos que adquiri no fim de semana passado, durante a hora da comida, a puxar artémia para a sua bocarra:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ora bem... após uma noite de mudanças, finalmente troquei de escumador, do Miniflotor para o Deltec MCE 600... e retirei as placas de acrílico  :yb665:  

e sem mais demoras, o "extreme makeover - aquarium edition" passou cá por casa, e fez disto:

nisto:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ta porreiro o aquario, depois da mudança ta mais aberto, :Pracima:  
Continuaçao de um bom projecto. :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Tiago Santos

Sim senhor! Andas a aprender umas coisinhas com o maninho.
Assim ta mais espaçoso, sim senhor. Ta no bom caminho.

----------


## RicardoLuis

Obrigado Anthony, também gostei *muito* mais do layout assim... mais aberto... agora é esperar que desenvolva... pode ser com calma, mas que desenvolva positivamente.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Entretanto deixo aqui uma foto do puto mais novo no Atsu I Sangoshou:



Apenas com 4 cms, pregou-me um susto quando cá chegou, mas agora está saudável e irrequieto, sempre a acompanhar os palhaços, até parece que fazem todos parte da mesma família... eh eh eh

EDIT:
A data na foto está incorrecta... é 01/ABR/2008

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> agora é esperar que desenvolva... pode ser com calma, mas que desenvolva positivamente


E a de se desenvolver.  :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Tiago Santos

Assustas-te com pouco! O peixe estava e está impecável. A situação de ele se encostar ao fundo do saco é apenas um comportamento natural para se refugiar.
Em relação ao desenvolvimento dele a solução virá sensivelmente daqui por 3 meses com um upgrade do sistema em sociedade aqui com o mano.

Abraço.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas
Entao e novidades deste aquario nao ha?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## RicardoLuis

A novidade é que o pequeno Atsui Sangoshou (assim é que se escreve, pois comecei há algum tempo a ter aulas de japonês) vai dar lugar ao grande Kiong... com cerca de 500 litros... mas isso são histórias para outro capitulo.  :yb665:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> A novidade é que o pequeno Atsui Sangoshou (assim é que se escreve, pois comecei há algum tempo a ter aulas de japonês) vai dar lugar ao grande Kiong... com cerca de 500 litros... mas isso são histórias para outro capitulo.



Fixe e ja tens novo topico aberto? ou isso inda ta em projecto?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## RicardoLuis

não tenho tópico novo não... mas o aquário está na garagem para se dar os últimos retoques, e a estrutura irá ser feita este fim de semana. mas ainda falta muiiiiiiiiiiito até estar alguma coisa feita... o mais importante é fazer tudo com muita calma.

----------

